# Numb feet - wide calf boot recommendation



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

The veins that run over the top of your foot come together where your foot meets your leg. To increase circulation, I've been putting adhesive foam/moleskin over these veins when I heat mold. This bumps the liner out a tiny bit over those veins and allows for more blood flow. I've had warmer feet that don't go numb anymore. You can remold liners without causing them any damage.


----------



## pixiebob (Jan 13, 2021)

WigMar said:


> The veins that run over the top of your foot come together where your foot meets your leg. To increase circulation, I've been putting adhesive foam/moleskin over these veins when I heat mold. This bumps the liner out a tiny bit over those veins and allows for more blood flow. I've had warmer feet that don't go numb anymore. You can remold liners without causing them any damage.


That's a great tip, thank you! I do have some moleskin so I could try asking the shop if we can remold them.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Imho follow this

1. First place to start is to use wiredsport's measurement instructions and post up pics for his review and comments for the correct boot size.
2. Determine your foot characteristics/shape, e.g., arch, instep, toe box, ankle, calf and heels.
3. Based on foot characteristics will help determine the best strategy for getting a fit...to which there are 3 general levels of fit...lodge bunny, recreationalist and performance.
4. A general strategy: Rank order...
a. insole sorted (arch and subsequent instep) before even looking at boots.
b. get the basic over-all volume with supportive insole in place when trying on boots.
c. then address heel pocket issues (things like butterflies, c's, j's...maybe wedges)
d. lastly cuff issues.
5. So once you have the above issues addressed...often the central issue for on-going mods is the heel pocket...because the instep and toe box should have already been addressed.

edit: Standing on tippy toes...is generally a technique thing...not a boot fitting thing. Also boots fitting well...it ain't no "seem"...you got to ride, evaluate and fix. Spend some time reading the wiredsport's thread, boot faq sticky and angry's boot fitting vids.


----------

